# Taper cable connectors ("machine plugs")



## amuller (Oct 10, 2020)

I have some equipment with two sizes of taper pin connectors. The "Miller" style is a bit smaller than the "Century" (etc. connectors. Lenco makes these as "machine plugs"and gives dimensions as follows

.330-.352 (8.4-8.9mm) 1.062” [small end/large end/overall length of taper]
.364-.385 (9.2-9.8mm) 1.000”  [ ditto]

These appear to be mostly obsolete with newer machines using connectors with a "twist lock" feature.  I have been able to use the smaller pins in the larger receptacles with a half-wrap of sheet copper but it's not the neatest thing.

Questions:  I can only find the male "plugs."  Are the female ends available anywhere?

Is there such a thing as a tapered reamer for making the female ends, and perhaps reaming out the smaller size to the larger?  It's crossed my mind that the dimensions might correspond to standard taper pin dimensions of 1/4"/foot, reasoning that if I were designing the interface, why invent something requiring special reamers...  Playing with the dimensions given by Lenco it seems that the larger pins would have a taper of .248"/foot and the small .252"/foot.  This seems pretty close.  But taper pin reamers aren't cheap!


----------



## aliva (Oct 10, 2020)

would it not be easier just to replace the cable and machine ends to one standard size. Tweeco makes a good variety. They are the twist and lock type.


----------

